# Bergoglio da Fabio Fazio a Che Tempo che fa.



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Bergoglio questo fine settimana sarà ospite da Fabio Fazio a "Che Tempo che fa". L'annuncio ha scatenato numerose polemiche.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergoglio questo fine settimana sarà ospite da Fabio Fazio a "Che Tempo che fa". L'annuncio ha scatenato numerose polemiche.



Mamma mia. Non ci sono più parole per questo qui.

Il salotto di Fazio è il salotto del Padronato. Non se ne perdono uno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergoglio questo fine settimana sarà ospite da Fabio Fazio a "Che Tempo che fa". L'annuncio ha scatenato numerose polemiche.


Benedetto non si sarebbe mai abbassato a ste robe..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Qui non posso scherzare perché la questione è seria.
Il falso papa mi spaventa più del diavolo.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergoglio questo fine settimana sarà ospite da Fabio Fazio a "Che Tempo che fa". L'annuncio ha scatenato numerose polemiche.


Un grande Broglio, finalmente uno che si gode la vita


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergoglio questo fine settimana sarà ospite da Fabio Fazio a "Che Tempo che fa". L'annuncio ha scatenato numerose polemiche.


Due serpi.


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Qui non posso scherzare perché la questione è seria.
> Il falso papa mi spaventa più del diavolo.


nostradamus, papa nero , ecc...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergoglio questo fine settimana sarà ospite da Fabio Fazio a "Che Tempo che fa". L'annuncio ha scatenato numerose polemiche.



Non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso.



Dipende dai punti di vista.

Per me è inopportuno. Mercificazione della religione. Bisogna stare attenti a dove si va e con chi si parla.

E' come se Ingrid Bergman si fosse messa a fare un film a luci rosse.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Febbraio 2022)

Per l'itaglia l'unica via d'uscita è che il mar Tirreno si congiunga con Jonio e Adriatico,è cruda ma è la realtà.


----------



## Giofa (4 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dipende dai punti di vista.
> 
> Per me è inopportuno. Mercificazione della religione. Bisogna stare attenti a dove si va e con chi si parla.
> 
> E' come se Ingrid Bergman si fosse messa a fare un film a luci rosse.


Papa Giovanni Paolo II non era intervenuto da Vespa?
Secondo me dipende il tipo di "intervento": se diventasse un Burioni sarei d'accordo ma se apparisse 5 minuti non ci vedo lo scandalo. Alla fine il Papa parla a milioni di fedeli ogni anno


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Dipende dai punti di vista.*
> 
> Per me è inopportuno. Mercificazione della religione. Bisogna stare attenti a dove si va e con chi si parla.
> 
> E' come se Ingrid Bergman si fosse messa a fare un film a luci rosse.



Ovviamente. I tempi sono cambiati pure per la Chiesa.


----------



## numero 3 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Perché da Fazio? A Sanremo non lo hanno voluto?
Che trash...Ormai non si salva più nessuno..

Wojtyla parlava alle folle, Nazirazinger deve coprire il fratello pedofilo e questo raccattare consensi sulla RAI.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Perché da Fazio? A Sanremo non lo hanno voluto?
> Che trash...Ormai non si salva più nessuno..
> 
> Wojtyla parlava alle folle, Nazirazinger deve coprire il fratello pedofilo e questo raccattare consensi sulla RAI.



I tempi sono cambiati per tutti.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Febbraio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Perché da Fazio? A Sanremo non lo hanno voluto?
> Che trash...Ormai non si salva più nessuno..
> 
> Wojtyla parlava alle folle, Nazirazinger deve coprire il fratello pedofilo e questo raccattare consensi sulla RAI.


Senti caro, evita di sparare falsità: il fratello di Ratzinger non è mai stato accusato di pedofilia, è stato accusato di severità per aver tirato schiaffi come punizione ad un corista (praticamente come avveniva normalmente pure a scuola un tempo), accuse per altro smentite. Per cui evitiamo di sparare balle su Papa Benedetto XVI, che già ci pensano i globalisti, ora che per età non può difendersi. Per amore della verità.


----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per l'itaglia l'unica via d'uscita è che il mar Tirreno si congiunga con Jonio e Adriatico,è cruda ma è la realtà.


Cioè cataclisma che cancelli l'intera parte peninsulare?


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Cioè cataclisma che cancelli l'intera parte peninsulare?



Non so perché, ma qualcosa mi dice che sei particolarmente sensibile ai fenomeni che coinvolgono grandi quantità di energia, che siano maremoti o detonazioni derivanti dalla fissione di atomi di uranio.


----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non so perché, ma qualcosa mi dice che sei particolarmente sensibile ai fenomeni che coinvolgono grandi quantità di energia, che siano maremoti o detonazioni derivanti dalla fissione di atomi di uranio.


Ma, veramente mi chiedevo solo se l'utente in questione si augurasse la cancellazione della penisola italiana, almeno da quello che intuisco...non faccio certo il tifo per eventi distruttivi naturali o nucleari...almeno io eh...


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ma, veramente mi chiedevo solo se l'utente in questione si augurasse la cancellazione della penisola italiana, almeno da quello che intuisco...non faccio certo il tifo per eventi distruttivi naturali o nucleari...almeno io eh...


L'utente in questione non fa il tifo perché ciò accada,ma è conscio che l'itaglia è persa sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Mika (5 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Benedetto non si sarebbe mai abbassato a ste robe..


Pensa che Ho vissuto Giovanni Paolo II tutta per tutto il suo mandato e Benedetto XVI... Papi di altro spessore.


----------



## numero 3 (5 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Senti caro, evita di sparare falsità: il fratello di Ratzinger non è mai stato accusato di pedofilia, è stato accusato di severità per aver tirato schiaffi come punizione ad un corista (praticamente come avveniva normalmente pure a scuola un tempo), accuse per altro smentite. Per cui evitiamo di sparare balle su Papa Benedetto XVI, che già ci pensano i globalisti, ora che per età non può difendersi. Per amore della verità.



Scusa, mi limito solo a riportare quello che le cronache elencano spesso, comunque pace fratello, e per la cronaca io non tiro schiaffi neanche ai miei figli.


----------



## Milanoide (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Pensa che Ho vissuto Giovanni Paolo II tutta per tutto il suo mandato e Benedetto XVI... Papi di altro spessore.


Alcuni ritengono che Giovanni Paolo II abbia contribuito al crollo del blocco sovietico.
Oggi molti fanno il tifo per quei paesi del blocco ex sovietico che per illiberalismo sono cambiati poco.

Giovanni Paolo II ha passato molti anni a chiedere scusa per gli errori commessi dalla Chiesa nei secoli.
Se chiedi scusa, forse è perché per secoli ti sei schierato dalla parte sbagliata.
La Chiesa a tutela dei sistemi di potere, inclusi i più repressivi e regressivi.

Qualcuno ritiene che se la Chiesa si fosse schierata dalla parte "giusta" della Storia e coerentemente con il suo messaggio evangelico, allora movimenti come La Teologia della Liberazione non sarebbero nati.

Alla fine Papa Francesco, fin dal nome, non è portatore di un messaggio evangelico puro e semplice? Quindi è un sempliciotto, non può avere spessore.
È più pastore di greggi che esegeta delle Sacre Scritture.
(Nonostante difenda qualche struttura e fortilizio che meriterebbero più coraggio).

Ha ragione chi dice che Gesù è stato il primo comunista della Storia?

O il vero messaggio evangelico è quello di Salvini con i suoi rosari e le sue messe?

Alla fine da Fazio, il Papa troverà un pretino. Dove è il problema?

In un altro topic si criticava aspramente l'Islam.
Quella parte di Islam che ha un clero (sciita), permette che i suoi esponenti abbiano moglie e figli. Una conquista non da poco imho. Visto che la Chiesa finisce per essere dipinta come un club di pedofili forse bisognerebbe pensarci.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

MI aspetto che questo Demonio esalti l'auto battesimo blasfemo di quel tossico di Lauro


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergoglio questo fine settimana sarà ospite da Fabio Fazio a "Che Tempo che fa". L'annuncio ha scatenato numerose polemiche.


Per non beccarmi una scomunica mi limito a un grosso, grasso e bisunto : BAHHH??!!


----------



## Mika (5 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Alcuni ritengono che Giovanni Paolo II abbia contribuito al crollo del blocco sovietico.
> Oggi molti fanno il tifo per quei paesi del blocco ex sovietico che per illiberalismo sono cambiati poco.
> 
> Giovanni Paolo II ha passato molti anni a chiedere scusa per gli errori commessi dalla Chiesa nei secoli.
> ...


E' un discorso corretto e molto intelligente che ammiro molto. Giovanni Paolo II ha effettivamente aiutato a scardinare la cortina di ferro che comunque iniziava a vacillare, qualche anno prima i Beatles avevano iniziato a scardinare i giovani, visto che s'erano proprio delle bische clandestine dove si sentiva la loro musica bandita dal regime sovietico.

Criticare l'Islam è da sempliciotti, perché l'Islam è talmente complesso, personalmente non critico l'Islam ma chi in nome di esso commette eccidi e viola la libertà personale. Ci sono stati islamici chiamati "moderati" dove le donne hanno molta libertà, dove le loro usanze non vanno contro i concetti di libertà, donne dove lavorano, insegnano, hanno anche cariche politiche e amministrative, vedi i paesi quali Qatar, Bahrain ad esempio. Gli stessi islamici criticano le fazioni estremiste condannandoli anche pubblicamente.

Non sono un cristiano praticante, non posso dire di esser ateo perché credo in un essenza superiore, un Dio, che ha permesso la creazione delle leggi fisiche e chimiche anche se non lo concepisco come me lo spiegavano a catechismo. Non so se mi sono spiegato bene. Però concordo con il tuo topic. L'importante penso sia avere delle idee e sentirle e non farsele inculcare dai media o da altri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> MI aspetto che questo Demonio esalti l'auto battesimo blasfemo di quel tossico di Lauro



Il suo giornale, l'Osservatore romano, l'ha in parte giustificato.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' un discorso corretto e molto intelligente che ammiro molto. Giovanni Paolo II ha effettivamente aiutato a scardinare la cortina di ferro che comunque iniziava a vacillare, qualche anno prima i Beatles avevano iniziato a scardinare i giovani, visto che s'erano proprio delle bische clandestine dove si sentiva la loro musica bandita dal regime sovietico.
> 
> Criticare l'Islam è da sempliciotti, perché l'Islam è talmente complesso, personalmente non critico l'Islam ma chi in nome di esso commette eccidi e viola la libertà personale. Ci sono stati islamici chiamati "moderati" dove le donne hanno molta libertà, dove le loro usanze non vanno contro i concetti di libertà, donne dove lavorano, insegnano, hanno anche cariche politiche e amministrative, vedi i paesi quali Qatar, Bahrain ad esempio. Gli stessi islamici criticano le fazioni estremiste condannandoli anche pubblicamente.
> 
> Non sono un cristiano praticante, non posso dire di esser ateo perché credo in un essenza superiore, un Dio, che ha permesso la creazione delle leggi fisiche e chimiche anche se non lo concepisco come me lo spiegavano a catechismo. Non so se mi sono spiegato bene. Però concordo con il tuo topic. L'importante penso sia avere delle idee e sentirle e non farsele inculcare dai media o da altri.



Non ti sto criticando, eh. Mi limito a commentare la parte sulle critiche all'Islam in modo molto marginale, perché ne ho scritte anch'io.

Premesso che anche la religione cristiana ha fatto enormi danni nel corso dei secoli, crociate, etc etc, credo che nessuno vuole male all'Islam in quanto religione. Tutte le religioni o le pratiche sono rispettabili fintantoché rappresentano una ascesa spirituale di chi le segue.

Purtroppo l'Islam è stato seguito e propagandato in maniera ambigua, e di certo alcuni aspetti sono applicati in maniera discutibile. E' vero che esistono segmenti moderati, ma non credo di tirarla tanto di fuori se dico che una sostanziosa parte dei "fedeli" lo seguono e lo applicano in maniera secondo me cieca e non opportuna. Purtroppo a livello di sistema ideologico di comando di intere nazioni.

Pakistan, Afghanistan, la stessa Turchia, etc etc, E lasciamo perdere tutto il casino legato alla miriade di attività terroristiche e non. Sudan, Africa centro-nord in generale. Dove arrivano i seguaci in genere scoppiano casini e piombano nel degrado. E' una religione che viene interpretata, in media, come tendente a imporre supremazia sulle altre. E ripeto, lo è stato magari anche per il Cristianesimo, ma adesso siamo nel 2022 e le cose sono cambiate, ma in quel caso, in media, no.

E ripeto, a causa di chi la persegue. In questo scenario la parte moderata rimane in ombra, in minoranza. E' poi difficile, quasi impossibile discriminare la parte puramente spirituale da quella che si concretizza nella realtà. Il terrorismo legato a buddhismo, animismo o altro è molto ma molto limitato, e in genere sono fenomeni legati chiaramente a intenti militari e politici locali. Nel caso dell'Islam mi sembra un po' più marcata questa cosa.

Quando poi si commenta, si lascia all'intelligenza della gente capire che non si possono fare post chilometrici ripetendo tutte le volte la solita benedetta litania "non tutta l'erba un fascio, presenti esclusi, bla bla bla bla ...".


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Febbraio 2022)

La Chiesa fa schifo e andrebbe estirpata. Sono complici dei pedofili e sono ridicoli dal primo all'ultimo, ovviamente mi riferisco a quelli che stanno al vaticAno. 

Dal mio punto di vista oltretutto bandirei qualsiasi religione in tutto il globo. Metterei proprio una legge globale che vieta le religioni.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La Chiesa fa schifo e andrebbe estirpata. Sono complici dei pedofili e sono ridicoli dal primo all'ultimo, ovviamente mi riferisco a quelli che stanno al vaticAno.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista oltretutto bandirei qualsiasi religione in tutto il globo. Metterei proprio una legge globale che vieta le religioni.



Ogni persona dovrebbe avere la sua religione.

Ma non è necessario che alcuni aspetti della visione personale di ognuno siano differenti da tutti gli altri.

Credo sia la cosa più difficile da definire in assoluto, forse nemmeno è il caso di provarci.


----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La Chiesa fa schifo e andrebbe estirpata. Sono complici dei pedofili e sono ridicoli dal primo all'ultimo, ovviamente mi riferisco a quelli che stanno al vaticAno.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista oltretutto bandirei qualsiasi religione in tutto il globo. Metterei proprio una legge globale che vieta le religioni.


Bisognerebbe iniziare dalle campane, ponendo un categorico divieto di turbare continuamente la quiete pubblica con scampanamenti dalle 7 del mattino che hanno il sentore di una specie di sveglia di stato, nemmeno fossimo in Corea del Nord.
Sti delinquenti di preti non hanno nessun ritegno e rispetto nei riguardi della gente che lavora e che avrebbe bisogno di riposare qualche ora in più, specie nel weekend per chi lavora durante la settimana, o al mattino per chi ha fatto la notte.
Maledetti tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che marchetta e che macchietta sto Papa.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Febbraio 2022)

Alcuni commenti fanno rabbrividire e gelare il sangue riportando alla mente gli orrori dell'ateismo di stato di matrice sovietica. Ora mi rendo conto che Stalin e co non sono cascati dal pero, ma hanno sfruttato un sentimento, minoritario, di odio verso la Fede, un sentimento preoccupante, potenziato in questi tempi di grande apostasia dalla dittatura del relativismo, che, unendo così mentalità capitalista e consumista insieme al marxismo culturale, ha partorito certi mostri. Soffro nel vedere l'indifferentismo religioso di alcuni. Prego per la conversione di tutti. Alcuni commenti sull'estirpare la religione sono davvero raggelanti, altro che crociate (altro fenomeno, come tanti, vittima di leggende nere illuministe e protestanti). Poi vabbè, nemmeno rispondo a chi accusa di essere protettori dei pedofili ecc, sono accuse facilmente smontabili nonché faziose, come quelli che gridano "i politici son tutti corrotti", roba che mostra profondo populismo. Detto ciò ospitata ridicola.
Pax vobis, et Deus sit vobiscum


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Alcuni commenti fanno rabbrividire e gelare il sangue riportando alla mente gli orrori dell'ateismo di stato di matrice sovietica. Ora mi rendo conto che Stalin e co non sono cascati dal pero, ma hanno sfruttato un sentimento, minoritario, di odio verso la Fede, un sentimento preoccupante, potenziato in questi tempi di grande apostasia dalla dittatura del relativismo, che, unendo così mentalità capitalista e consumista insieme al marxismo culturale, ha partorito certi mostri. Soffro nel vedere l'indifferentismo religioso di alcuni. Prego per la conversione di tutti. Alcuni commenti sull'estirpare la religione sono davvero raggelanti, altro che crociate (altro fenomeno, come tanti, vittima di leggende nere illuministe e protestanti). Poi vabbè, nemmeno rispondo a chi accusa di essere protettori dei pedofili ecc, sono accuse facilmente smontabili nonché faziose, come quelli che gridano "i politici son tutti corrotti", roba che mostra profondo populismo. Detto ciò ospitata ridicola.
> Pax vobis, et Deus sit vobiscum




Non sono solo protettori dei pedofili, sono proprio complici.
Infami.

Che tu creda in Dio, ci sta, fatti tuoi. Ma la Chiesa è MAFIA all'aria aperta. 
Gesù Cristo se mai esiste, vomiterà a vedere come dei viscidi schiavi del potere hanno sfruttato il suo nome per compiere tutte le atrocità che conosciamo tutti. 
Vale per i cattolici, per i musulmani e via dicendo. Tutti della stessa pasta son fatti.. 

Che tu sia credente, che tu sia un fanboy della Chiesa etc. Fatti tuoi, io esprimo solo il mio pensiero, tu il tuo. 


Ovviamente ti riferivi anche a me col tuo commento, ma potevi anche citarmi eh, mica mi arrabbio. Non mi arrabbio manco se mi dici ******


----------



## 7vinte (5 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non sono solo protettori dei pedofili, sono proprio complici.
> Infami.
> 
> Che tu creda in Dio, ci sta, fatti tuoi. Ma la Chiesa è MAFIA all'aria aperta.
> ...


È una generalizzazione sbagliato imho.

Ps. Non ti ho quotato perché il discorso era generale, e poi perché ti ricordavo come un bravo ragazzo anche se da tempo uso poco il forum


----------



## sunburn (5 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo l'Islam è stato seguito e propagandato in maniera ambigua, e di certo alcuni aspetti sono applicati in maniera discutibile.


Quante volte ti è capitato che ti suonassero al citofono alle 8 del mattino di domenica dicendo “Buongiorno, sono Mohammed. Le va di parlare del Corano?”? 

(sul resto non dico nulla se no andiamo troppo OT).

Per restare sul pezzo, un’intervista al Papa è pur sempre un’intervista al Papa. Giornalisticamente è un colpaccio.
Di sicuro NON la guarderò. Ricordo di essere capitato su Rai tre o quel che era durante un’intervista di Fazio a Macron e mi son bastati quei due minuti che ho visto…


----------



## 7vinte (5 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quante volte ti è capitato che ti suonassero al citofono alle 8 del mattino di domenica dicendo “Buongiorno, sono Mohammed. Le va di parlare del Corano?”?
> 
> (sul resto non dico nulla se no andiamo troppo OT).
> 
> ...


Sì sì, il Papa, Macron, Obama, non si capisce dove abbia tutti sti agganci Fazio


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Il nostro Papa fa anche le serie su Netflix eh  .


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È una generalizzazione sbagliato imho.
> 
> Ps. Non ti ho quotato perché il discorso era generale, e poi perché ti ricordavo come un bravo ragazzo anche se da tempo uso poco il forum



Be vorrà dire che da bravo sono diventato cattivo solo perché non la penso come te 
Va bene così comunque eh... Ognuno giustamente ha il proprio pensiero e io so benissimo che il mio è estremo.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Io non sono un grande praticante anche se ho massimo rispetto per la chiesa e il ruolo che ha o dovrebbe ricoprire.
Uno zio di mio padre era parroco e siamo sempre cresciuti in famiglia con questa presenza 'forte' della chiesa.

Mio padre oltretutto rimase orfano a due anni e il 'don' fu una figura di riferimento per il mio genitore.


Credo avere delle abitudini liturgiche che coinvolgono la popolazione ci renda delle persone migliori.
Suonare le campane per le occasioni di gioia o ,purtroppo, quando un nostro fratello ci lascia, celebrare matrimoni, battesimi , funerali oltre ad essere sacramenti, ci rende partecipi di una vita di comunità che ci arricchisce umanamente.

La preghiera è un percorso interiore e un bisogno individuale e non tutti sentono la necessità di praticarla o condividerla con altri.

Se poi dio esiste ed è un uomo anziché un orsetto io non lo so ma da sempre l'uomo ha sentito il bisogno di pregare un qualcosa più un alto di noi.
Forse ci fa bene e ci innalza spiritualmente.

Ognuno deve essere libero di pregare o meno e di pregare il suo dio ma nessuna religione può invocare la violenza.
È anche vero che la chiesa però come istituzione non vive un bel periodo perché molti suoi rappresentanti in terra non sono degni di tale ruolo.


Sul papa in tv che dire ?
Io non condivido ma questo papa ha preso la sua strada e va contro tutto e tutti.

Io trovo bellissimo però quando una comunità celebra delle liturgie o le feste patronali.
Sono eventi che ci arricchiscono e ci rendono partecipi della comunità.
Tutte situazioni che in questi due anni terribili ho ulteriormente rivalutato.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Be vorrà dire che da bravo sono diventato cattivo solo perché non la penso come te
> Va bene così comunque eh... Ognuno giustamente ha il proprio pensiero e io so benissimo che il mio è estremo.


Nooooo mi hai frainteso, non sei diventato cattivo, non ti ho citato proprio perché sei buono e non volevo litigare


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non sono un grande praticante anche se ho massimo rispetto per la chiesa e il ruolo che ha o dovrebbe ricoprire.
> Uno zio di mio padre era parroco e siamo sempre cresciuti in famiglia con questa presenza 'forte' della chiesa.
> 
> Mio padre oltretutto rimase orfano a due anni e il 'don' fu una figura di riferimento per il mio genitore.
> ...



Concordo.

La Chiesa, poco importa se Dio esista o meno, ma dove è sana da un buon imprinting ai ragazzi, aggrega, da un senso di comunità. 
Ha molti lati positivi 

Poi da noi si dice "quando nessuno ti vuol più, ti affidi al buon Gesù "

Che significa? Che quando si è soli, o quando si ha poco, o quando hai una vita difficile,o quando accadono cose brutte è molto più sollevante credere che ci sia un fine e che sia deciso da qualcuno, che faccia tutto parte di un disegno divino.

Non a caso, dove più regna l' abbondanza, vedi mondo occidentale, il distacco dalle religioni sta avvenendo in modo abbastanza evidente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nooooo mi hai frainteso, non sei diventato cattivo, non ti ho citato proprio perché sei buono e non volevo litigare



Con me non litighi, perché ognuno la pensa un po' come gli pare


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> La Chiesa, poco importa se Dio esista o meno, ma dove è sana da un buon imprinting ai ragazzi, aggrega, da un senso di comunità.
> Ha molti lati positivi
> ...


Esatto.
Ti dirò: io credo andrebbero rivalutati i vecchi oratori.
Con buoni educatori,alias preti , avremmo uomini migliori, meno bimbi minkia e magari qualche rivera in più, e non guasterebbe nemmeno l'ultima. 

Siamo fatti per stare assieme e condividere.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Ti dirò: io credo andrebbero rivalutati i vecchi oratori.
> Con buoni educatori,alias preti , avremmo uomini migliori, meno bimbi minkia e magari qualche rivera in più, e non guasterebbe nemmeno l'ultima.
> 
> Siamo fatti per stare assieme e condividere.



Hai voglia, tra oratorio, catechismo e eventi colllegati alla chiesa, per un bambino può diventare un' educazione fondamentale.

Oggi, come tutto il resto, sta cambiando pure questo.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai voglia, tra oratorio, catechismo e eventi colllegati alla chiesa, per un bambino può diventare un' educazione fondamentale.
> 
> Oggi, come tutto il resto, sta cambiando pure questo.


Io qualche anno fa sono stato per motivi di lavoro nella Brianza.
Ero totalmente solo, lavoro a parte.

Ovviamente sentivo il bisogno di vivere e di condividere cosi sono andato alla ricerca di quegli ambienti dove avrei potuto inserirmi, compatibilmente col mio modo di essere: palestra , scuola calcio, oratorio e circoli culturali locali.

Non sono andato in discoteca perché quando sei solo cerchi radici , appartenenza, valori.
Non mi sono nemmeno fatto bastare i colleghi.

Se oggi abbandoniamo questi posti e perdiamo queste abitudini i nostri ragazzi cresceranno senza radici.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io qualche anno fa sono stato per motivi di lavoro nella Brianza.
> Ero totalmente solo, lavoro a parte.
> 
> Ovviamente sentivo il bisogno di vivere e di condividere cosi sono andato alla ricerca di quegli ambienti dove avrei potuto inserirmi, compatibilmente col mio modo di essere: palestra , scuola, calcio, oratorio e circoli culturali locali.
> ...



Purtroppo temo andrà così.

Dalle mie parti le chiese in 10 anni si sono svuotate, non so che resterà

Io stesso ormai non vado più nemmeno a natale.

Vado solo a 2 o 3 funerali all'anno praticamente.

Stiamo tutti cambiando senza renderci conto.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quante volte ti è capitato che ti suonassero al citofono alle 8 del mattino di domenica dicendo “Buongiorno, sono Mohammed. Le va di parlare del Corano?”?



Ma tu questo non lo sai, perché a quell'ora tu dormi profondamente a causa della sbronza di qualche ora prima, non ti svegli nemmeno se qualche kamikaze musulmano si fa esplodere accanto al letto, figurati se ti suonano al campanello (che è rotto, per giunta).




sunburn ha scritto:


> (sul resto non dico nulla se no andiamo troppo OT).
> 
> Per restare sul pezzo, un’intervista al Papa è pur sempre un’intervista al Papa. Giornalisticamente è un colpaccio.
> Di sicuro NON la guarderò. Ricordo di essere capitato su Rai tre o quel che era durante un’intervista di Fazio a Macron e mi son bastati quei due minuti che ho visto…



Un'intervista al Papa teoricamente non avrebbe niente di che, però poi non ce ne usciamo fuori con il fatto che la religione è una cosa "pura e delicata".

Su Fazio che dire, già dover scrivere il suo nome mi urta, chiudo subito.


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)

E' veramente il Demonio!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2022)

*Guido Crosetto: "Se Maometto non va alla montagna, magari è perché è da Fazio."*


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La Chiesa fa schifo e andrebbe estirpata. Sono complici dei pedofili e sono ridicoli dal primo all'ultimo, ovviamente mi riferisco a quelli che stanno al vaticAno.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista oltretutto bandirei qualsiasi religione in tutto il globo. Metterei proprio una legge globale che vieta le religioni.


Per citare Guccini (che nemmeno mi piace) 
"e voi materialisti, col vostro chiodo fisso che Dio è morto e siamo soli in questo abisso. Le verità cercate, per terra da maiali, tenetevi le ghiande e lasciatemi le ali"


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Soggettone come è sto Papa pensavo andasse proprio nello studio a fare caciara con la Littizzetto. Comunque ho cambiato subito, non mi interessa, preferisco vedere il Dietrofestival sull'1.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Febbraio 2022)

"Che degrado che fa."


----------



## __king george__ (6 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Benedetto non si sarebbe mai abbassato a ste robe..


no lui era occupato a fare cose ben piu importanti tipo insabbiare la pedofilia nella chiesa..o a cercare di fare riforme che riportassero la chiesa a una ritualità di secoli fa..

a me questo Papa non dispiace..forse perchè è poco Papa

io personalmente mi sono allontanato dalle religioni (quelle diciamo dogmatiche quantomeno) e dalle relative istituzioni da decenni ma questo Papa lo ascolto piu volentieri di altri..


----------



## 7vinte (6 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> no lui era occupato a fare cose ben piu importanti tipo insabbiare la pedofilia nella chiesa..o a cercare di fare riforme che riportassero la chiesa a una ritualità di secoli fa..
> 
> a me questo Papa non dispiace..forse perchè è poco Papa
> 
> io personalmente mi sono allontanato dalle religioni (quelle diciamo dogmatiche quantomeno) e dalle relative istituzioni da decenni ma questo Papa lo ascolto piu volentieri di altri..


Ma perché devi gettare fango su Papa Benedetto XVI? Lo sai o no chi è che ha fermato Maciel? Lo sai chi è che da Cardinale ha avocato a se i poteri di pulizia per scacciare e smascherare molti pedofili? Ratzinger! Lo sai o no? Non lo sai? Allora taci! Perché non bastano quattro accuse strumentalizzate dai media, accuse già smontate in passato, per infangare una persona debole e anziana che non può difendersi? Per cui perché devi essere ingiusto verso un uomo che tanto ha lottato contro la pedofilia (e lo dicono le prove e i ringraziamenti di molte vittime!). Studia la storia di Maciel e capirai la grandezza di Ratzinger. Per cui evita di infangare la gente.
Sulla liturgia antica, il servizio a Dio deve essere solenne, ma tu stesso hai detto che non sei cattolico, per cui, sulla liturgia e come onoriamo Dio nella Messa, saranno anche azzi nostri??


----------



## __king george__ (6 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma perché devi gettare fango su Papa Benedetto XVI? Lo sai o no chi è che ha fermato Maciel? Lo sai chi è che da Cardinale ha avocato a se i poteri di pulizia per scacciare e smascherare molti pedofili? Ratzinger! Lo sai o no? Non lo sai? Allora taci! Perché non bastano quattro accuse strumentalizzate dai media, accuse già smontate in passato, per infangare una persona debole e anziana che non può difendersi? Per cui perché devi essere ingiusto verso un uomo che tanto ha lottato contro la pedofilia (e lo dicono le prove e i ringraziamenti di molte vittime!). Studia la storia di Maciel e capirai la grandezza di Ratzinger. Per cui evita di infangare la gente.
> Sulla liturgia antica, il servizio a Dio deve essere solenne, ma tu stesso hai detto che non sei cattolico, per cui, sulla liturgia e come onoriamo Dio nella Messa, saranno anche azzi nostri??


si ma stai sereno..sennò divento scortese anche io


----------



## 7vinte (6 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma stai sereno..sennò divento scortese anche io


Son più sereno di Venezia.... Dopo ieri poi


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma perché devi gettare fango su Papa Benedetto XVI? Lo sai o no chi è che ha fermato Maciel? Lo sai chi è che da Cardinale ha avocato a se i poteri di pulizia per scacciare e smascherare molti pedofili? Ratzinger! Lo sai o no? Non lo sai? Allora taci! Perché non bastano quattro accuse strumentalizzate dai media, accuse già smontate in passato, per infangare una persona debole e anziana che non può difendersi? Per cui perché devi essere ingiusto verso un uomo che tanto ha lottato contro la pedofilia (e lo dicono le prove e i ringraziamenti di molte vittime!). Studia la storia di Maciel e capirai la grandezza di Ratzinger. Per cui evita di infangare la gente.
> Sulla liturgia antica, il servizio a Dio deve essere solenne, ma tu stesso hai detto che non sei cattolico, per cui, sulla liturgia e come onoriamo Dio nella Messa, saranno anche azzi nostri??


Anch'io sapevo che Ratzinger ha combattuto la pedofilia a differenza degli altri colleghi e sapevo anche di uno scontro, presunto o meno, con Giovanni Paolo II che voleva coprire un ecclesiastico accusato di quel reato o qualcosa del genere.

In ogni caso, penso che stiamo andando OT.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anch'io sapevo che Ratzinger ha combattuto la pedofilia a differenza degli altri colleghi e sapevo anche di uno scontro, presunto o meno, con Giovanni Paolo II che voleva coprire un ecclesiastico accusato di quel reato o qualcosa del genere.
> 
> In ogni caso, penso che stiamo andando OT.


Giovanni Paolo II ha vissuto il caos pedofilia nel tramonto del suo pontificato, quando era ormai malato e si era affidato a collaboratori sbagliati. Lo scontro non è stato con Giovanni Paolo II, quanto più con i suoi collaboratori, che evitavano che arrivassero sul tavolo del Papa certi dossier. Erano per esempio Sodano e Sandri


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso.


adoro il tuo aplomb


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> adoro il tuo aplomb



È solo vecchiaia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2022)

Se proprio vogliamo parlare di pedofilia, Bergoglio ha coperto un caso di pedofilia in un orfanotrofio di Buenos Aires. Ma di questa vicenda nessuno ne parla mai.


----------



## vota DC (7 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se proprio vogliamo parlare di pedofilia, Bergoglio ha coperto un caso di pedofilia in un orfanotrofio di Buenos Aires. Ma di questa vicenda nessuno ne parla mai.


La mancanza totale di contestazione da parte dei media, soprattutto USA (guardate i vari giornalisti, soprattutto CNN e ditemi se fareste avvicinare un bambino a loro) è un indice che Bergoglio parla tanto ma è completamente innocuo da quel punto di vista. Ha iniziato con "morirò presto perché c'è un complotto contro di me" salvo poi confermare tutti quanti....con Benedetto saltava una testa al giorno e il vatileaks era del 2012 con il nuovo dal 2013 nonostante facesse ci siano roboanti giornalieri ognuno è rimasto al suo posto.... è un po' papa Gattopardo. Del resto pure la giunta argentina grazie a lui aveva un'ottima reputazione, non è mai stato un papa di opposizione vera.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2022)

*Botto pazzesco per Fabio Fazio. "Che Tempo Che Fa" con Papa Francesco porta Rai 3 a 6.732.000 spettatori e 25.41% di share superando le ammiraglie Rai 1 e Canale 5*


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La mancanza totale di contestazione da parte dei media, soprattutto USA (guardate i vari giornalisti, soprattutto CNN e ditemi se fareste avvicinare un bambino a loro) *è un indice che Bergoglio parla tanto ma è completamente innocuo *da quel punto di vista. Ha iniziato con "morirò presto perché c'è un complotto contro di me" salvo poi confermare tutti quanti....con Benedetto saltava una testa al giorno e il vatileaks era del 2012 con il nuovo dal 2013 nonostante facesse ci siano roboanti giornalieri ognuno è rimasto al suo posto.... è un po' papa Gattopardo. Del resto pure la giunta argentina grazie a lui aveva un'ottima reputazione, non è mai stato un papa di opposizione vera.


Come la Thunberg. Sono personaggi che è utile avere "contro" o almeno, come nel caso del Papa, considerarli come attenta guida morale.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Botto pazzesco per Fabio Fazio. "Che Tempo Che Fa" con Papa Francesco porta Rai 3 a 6.732.000 spettatori e 25.41% di share superando le ammiraglie Rai 1 e Canale 5*



Ecco i personaggi di successo in 'sta pseudonazione.

Questo antropomorfo in breve diventerà un deus-ex-machina del sistema TV. Purtroppo è un burattino viscido e prezzolato, comandato da ben altri criminali.


----------

